# HELP! VERY Pregnant Female Guppy AGGRESSIVE



## caboyett

Hi, I'm new to the world of aquariums. I recently purchased a 20g aquarium, set it up and allowed time to cycle. It has "standard" dimensions, and two out of the water filters, one rated for 40 gallons and another rated for 20 gallons. The tank residents are 7 guppies (5 females and 2 males). Also in the tank are two dwarf gourami's a standard heater, and a bubble wand for great aeration. I do strict water changing schedules (about 10% twice a week.) I also am sure to test water quality(nitrate ph etc. after every change and in addition every other day.) Today I noticed one of my females seems to have "dropped". Though I'm not an expert in this she seems ready to pop. Another one is hovering near the top of the tank by herself, and seems very aggressive to other guppies who swim near her. Is this normal behavior for a pregnant fish? If so, does this mean she is about to give birth? ANY advice/help is greatly appreciated, as I'm new to this and want to do things the RIGHT way.


----------



## Tolak

Pics would help, but by the behavior odds are you'll see fry soon. Lots of floating plants will give the female as well as the fry someplace to hide. Breeders who don't do live plants love plastic plants for this. If you have neither available look up making spawning mops, it's a cheap & easy yarn thing, float a couple mops at the top.


----------



## caboyett

Tolak said:


> Pics would help, but by the behavior odds are you'll see fry soon. Lots of floating plants will give the female as well as the fry someplace to hide. Breeders who don't do live plants love plastic plants for this. If you have neither available look up making spawning mops, it's a cheap & easy yarn thing, float a couple mops at the top.


 I will post a pic!


----------



## caboyett

Tolak said:


> Pics would help, but by the behavior odds are you'll see fry soon. Lots of floating plants will give the female as well as the fry someplace to hide. Breeders who don't do live plants love plastic plants for this. If you have neither available look up making spawning mops, it's a cheap & easy yarn thing, float a couple mops at the top.


----------



## Tolak

She's pretty big! I've done platys more than guppys, my best guess would be any day now, congrats!


----------



## LongTimeAquarist

You might want to hurry up and get a spare tank, along with a net that is suppose allow the fry to get away from the mother, for just in case because unless you have good hiding places like plants, and if you had the fish for a few months, a good portion of the fry might become fish food if the rest of the fish haven't got used to eating foods like flakes, pellets and freeze-dried, basically no live food. Another piece of advice, if you have friends with tanks big enough, as well as know people with one, you might want to let them know now so that way if you want to give the babies away, they would be ready to take them in. While I'm only dealing with Platys now, like guppies and other livebearers, if you're not careful, the tank would be crowded supper fast once the fry grow up.


----------



## caboyett

LongTimeAquarist said:


> You might want to hurry up and get a spare tank, along with a net that is suppose allow the fry to get away from the mother, for just in case because unless you have good hiding places like plants, and if you had the fish for a few months, a good portion of the fry might become fish food if the rest of the fish haven't got used to eating foods like flakes, pellets and freeze-dried, basically no live food. Another piece of advice, if you have friends with tanks big enough, as well as know people with one, you might want to let them know now so that way if you want to give the babies away, they would be ready to take them in. While I'm only dealing with Platys now, like guppies and other livebearers, if you're not careful, the tank would be crowded supper fast once the fry grow up.


I'm planning on getting a 10 gallon fry tank in the coming days. Do you think my fish is going to give birth soon? Within 48 hours? I plan on taking water from current take and putting some in the new tank to speed up cycling. Also adding some gravel might help I've read. Is this a good idea?


----------



## LongTimeAquarist

I think it won't speed things up any, and depending how long you waited between setting the tank up and adding the fish, you might want to try throwing in a couple of live plants in because they prove to be a big help when getting a tank setup. Some times it's hard to tell when a fish pops, but it's also no gurantee that they'll do it in one shot or keep popping once or twice a month. I wasn't expecting baby platies, I just asked for all males, and noticed one getting bigger in the belly, so one morning, I woke up to find some kind of movement in my plants only to confirm that not only do I have a female, but later on, I have two tanks with babies. Right now, one thing I can tell you is, if baby guppies are like baby platies, you can feed them flake food, so you don't need any special kind of food for them, and another, make sure whatever filter you get has a prefilter, sponge or something that would act like a barrier so that way the fry won't get sucked up by strong suction or curiosity.


----------



## caboyett

LongTimeAquarist said:


> I think it won't speed things up any, and depending how long you waited between setting the tank up and adding the fish, you might want to try throwing in a couple of live plants in because they prove to be a big help when getting a tank setup. Some times it's hard to tell when a fish pops, but it's also no gurantee that they'll do it in one shot or keep popping once or twice a month. I wasn't expecting baby platies, I just asked for all males, and noticed one getting bigger in the belly, so one morning, I woke up to find some kind of movement in my plants only to confirm that not only do I have a female, but later on, I have two tanks with babies. Right now, one thing I can tell you is, if baby guppies are like baby platies, you can feed them flake food, so you don't need any special kind of food for them, and another, make sure whatever filter you get has a prefilter, sponge or something that would act like a barrier so that way the fry won't get sucked up by strong suction or curiosity.


 Alright thanks! If you happen to have any experience with Cichlids, would that be a good idea to help "dispose" of the excess fry:twisted:?


----------



## LongTimeAquarist

Right now my current experience with cichlids is the Bolivian Ram in my 20g, and that little fella is harmless, shy but harmless. Using other fish to take care of the fry, not cool with me. Considering the guppies you have now, unless you plan to make a few bucks on the fry when they become grown enough, relocate the males when you have the room.


----------



## caboyett

LongTimeAquarist said:


> Right now my current experience with cichlids is the Bolivian Ram in my 20g, and that little fella is harmless, shy but harmless. Using other fish to take care of the fry, not cool with me. Considering the guppies you have now, unless you plan to make a few bucks on the fry when they become grown enough, relocate the males when you have the room.


Though I can understand your reasoning behind not controlling the fry population with other cichlids, however, there's no difference in my opinion between purchasing feeder guppies and raising my own fry.


----------



## LongTimeAquarist

Well, it's your choice and guppies are livebearers, meaning that instead of eggs, the fry will be coming out of ma finding a place to hide until they are no longer considered edible.


----------



## caboyett

LongTimeAquarist said:


> Well, it's your choice and guppies are livebearers, meaning that instead of eggs, the fry will be coming out of ma finding a place to hide until they are no longer considered edible.


Thanks for your help and consideration! I think I may set up another 20 gallon, to house the prettier males I breed. I think I'll put the females once grown back into my main tank. I think I'll add females I purchase to prevent any inbreeding. Luckily.. I have a friend with a 55 gallon! Will definitely be trading and swapping guppies!


----------



## LongTimeAquarist

Trying for hybrids huh? And as a heads up, fish in pet stores tend to be fed flake food most of time, unless they are really big like Oscars, then are mainly fed goldfish, so the chances are, the fry will be left alone and swim around without any worries. Hell, I have platy fry with a male betta, and he don't care about them unless they get between him and food.


----------



## caboyett

LongTimeAquarist said:


> Trying for hybrids huh? And as a heads up, fish in pet stores tend to be fed flake food most of time, unless they are really big like Oscars, then are mainly fed goldfish, so the chances are, the fry will be left alone and swim around without any worries. Hell, I have platy fry with a male betta, and he don't care about them unless they get between him and food.


Absolutely! I'm more interested in creating the most unique fish possible! I seem to have already encountered what you mentioned about pet store fish being flake fed. My tank has 7 guppies with 2 dwarf gourami. Currently, there are two fry swimming near the top, as the other 9 fish observe them from a safe distance  My tank may overflow with fish in a week!:roll:


----------



## LongTimeAquarist

And more on the way. Just be grateful Guppies aren't jumpers, or you would really have your hands full. Even more if you have a cat.


----------



## LongTimeAquarist

Oh, and before I forget, chances are, if it's all fry, or just the livebearer pups, but after they start getting bigger, they will seem to grow attach to you. Either it means they are fond of you or are wondering if you are going to give them more food.


----------

